
How To Quit Being A Quitter - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/how-to-quit-being-a-quitter-2/
======
sid-
If you quit being a quitter, you are still a quitter ? :)

~~~
edragonu
nope, because you only have to quit once and then you're set :-) but I liked
the twist :-)

